# Natalie at the show



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Took Natalie to the regional specialty. She has absolutely no coat as she looked like a moth had gotten to her and i plucked it all out (yes with wolfhounds you just pull the hair out and don't use scissors...) so totally naked..I mean she has no rough outercoat right now and is down to the soft undercoat so I am sure that hurt her.. but she took a third in her class both in sweeps and conformation and she was on the younger side of the dogs entered so a win would have been good but any placement at a specialty is nice especially with a naked dog. 

Natalie is the last in line.... many folks thoughts she should have won despite the lack of coat. When I look at these pictures I tend to agree but I am biased... I didnt go to the banquet but heard from the breeder that many thought she should have taken her class and they were very complimentary of her handler (a friends 18 yr. old daughter)


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

"Naked" or not she looks beautiful!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I just went and read the catalogue, I hadn't bought one... I stopped buying them years ago... and now I know why Natalie came in third.... politics at play... oh well can't compete with that

thanks for the kind words... I think she looked lovely


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She has the best coloring of them all. She is gorgeous


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Natalie looks beautiful as always.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She has a beautiful shape, and her coloring is lovely even with one layer.

What's the purpose of pulling it out if it's uncomfortable? Some of these things specific to certain breeds mystify me. An acquaintance at the dog park has a terrier (Wheaten?) whose coat gets stripped down to the skin twice a year--even in cold weather. All she says is that's what you're supposed to do with these breed. 

In any case, I think Natalie should have won, too.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OutWest said:


> She has a beautiful shape, and her coloring is lovely even with one layer.
> 
> What's the purpose of pulling it out if it's uncomfortable? Some of these things specific to certain breeds mystify me. An acquaintance at the dog park has a terrier (Wheaten?) whose coat gets stripped down to the skin twice a year--even in cold weather. All she says is that's what you're supposed to do with these breed.
> 
> In any case, I think Natalie should have won, too.


its not uncomfortable to pull the coat out. It is meant to be stripped like your friends terrier and the hair that comes out easily is meant to come out. Now she is my first hound so I am not sure if my experience is the same as others but she was starting to look like a moth got her and her coat was very soft where it should be harder and more wirey. We are hoping that wiht the coat pull that her coat will come back in as her adult coat so more correct in texture. My breeder says that all wolfhounds need to be stripped down at least once. Because the coat is meant to be stripped it pulls out easily which means that if you try and grab your dog you will pull out a handful of coat which leaves a "hole" of sorts in the coat... when the dogs play bite face or horse around they will yank out coat... so the coat starts looking really uneven and very messy so the stripping the coat allows you to even it all up and have it grow back in. It doesn't hurt the dog... natalie doesn't like it cause it requires her staying put with me but not because it hurts or is uncomfortable ... if the fur doesn't pull out easily it isn't meant to come out 

hope that helps


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> She is very nice. Congratulations.


Thank you....!!!!


----------

